# Need help identifying wood stove in my basement (came with house)



## ChadD (Dec 9, 2012)

This stove has been in the basement not hooked up and I have never seen another like it before. Not planning on using it but any info would be appreciated. Here are a few pictures. The only place to put wood in is in the top circle plate. It seems to me it would be a pain to clean the ash out among other things.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 9, 2012)

Custom/homemade/one-off type?

I mean, there is no branding or labeling anywhere on the stove.


----------



## ChadD (Dec 9, 2012)

No branding or labels.


----------



## Flamestead (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks very similar to a Tempwood, but appears to lack the down-draft air inlets on the top.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Tempwood/


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there a lower air control? I have no idea, but it looks pretty polished for a homemade stove. Is the only wood feed from the top?


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2012)

Flamestead said:


> It looks very similar to a Tempwood, but appears to lack the down-draft air inlets on the top.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Tempwood/


 
Good call. There is a top side air inlet on the center picture. Wonder if this was an early Tempwood or a prototype?


----------



## ChadD (Dec 9, 2012)

No air control besides the ones on the side in the second picture. It does look like the Tempwoods.


----------

